# Compatibility with notebook



## R3D0G (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll buy a notebook with an Intel core processor (i3 or i5), and I want to know is there any model or brand that is incompatible with freebsd FreeBSD to recognize wi-fi, video, etc.

I'm using freebsd FreeBSD on my desktop for one month and I'm loving it, but I need a laptop to take to college.

Using google translator.


----------



## beatgammit (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a Thinkpad T430, and everything seemed to work well out of the box. I didn't test the default Realtek wifi card because I replaced it with an Intel 6300N before I instaled FreeBSD. I rarely run FreeBSD on this laptop though (Linux most of the time).

Like you, I'm also pretty new to FreeBSD, but it seems that the most common problems are with wireless cards. It looks like Atheros cards are the most supported (it's even mentioned in the handbook), and Realtek are the worst. I think this (this is for 9.1) is the canonical list of supported hardware, and there's an Atheros-specific (most popular card) list here.

It's probably easiest to look for computers that meet your general requirements (screen size, CPU speed, etc), then narrow down the individual components. I think I read somewhere that having a dedicated graphics (not built-in to the CPU) is easier to get working than the integrated cards, but I can't remember. It also depends what you want to use it for (e.g. do you need fancy graphics).

I hope this helps.


----------



## R3D0G (Oct 22, 2013)

OK thank you


----------

